# Knucklebuster Processing



## VIP Vince (Jan 29, 2008)

I just am not grasping what I have read so far about credit card processing. I am going to make it simple for me to understand (hopefully)

I use Paypal for my checkout on my website. We do not pay for it unless there is a transaction. Then we pay 3%. It works great for where we are right now.

I am getting ready to do a decent sized show at the end of the month, and we bought a knucklebuster machine to take CC payments. In order to process those payments after the show, what are my options?

From what I understand, my wife said that we can sign up for a virtual terminal on Paypal, but it was like $30.00 a month, and they charge the 3% fee for each transaction. My problem with that is, after this show, I don't have another one until September (maybe earlier, but not sure yet), so why should I pay $30.00 a month for doing just this one show? What other options do I have?

I am pretty sure I want to stick with the knucklebuster machine, because I don't have a smart phone, and we will not have an electrical outlet at the show. Can anybody help me?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

These two threads might help:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t20693.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t31181.html


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

VIP Vince said:


> I just am not grasping what I have read so far about credit card processing. I am going to make it simple for me to understand (hopefully)
> 
> I use Paypal for my checkout on my website. We do not pay for it unless there is a transaction. Then we pay 3%. It works great for where we are right now.
> 
> ...


PayPal doesn't have contracts, so you can cancel your virtual terminal at any time without cancellation fees I believe. I use the virtual terminal with PayPal as well for that reason.


----------



## CardPaymentServ (Feb 19, 2009)

VIP Vence,

The other option is to set up a merchant account instead of paypal to process your transactions typically if you are processing more than $2500 a month in credit card this may be a good idea anyway. My suggestions is if you go this route make sure you select a company that will allow you to have a seasonal account in which you only have to pay during the months you want to use it such as during trade show season.


Ryan Morgan


----------

